# iPrep Vs JungleFlash (Xbox360)



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2010)

Hopefully the topic title isn't too 'obvious' to get me in trouble with the ed.

Anyhoot, short story is I have aquired an xbox360 elite, limited edition boxed with newest forza game, it's still boxed. Unwanted gift but my Mum has lost the receipt and won't tell me where she got it from, so I'm guessing it's off the back of a lorry!

Assume it will have the latest LiteOn drive inside it.

I want to flash it. I'm going to be getting PS3 soon, so will use that for 'legit' gaming, and I'm not overly bothered about Xbox Live.

I've been reading up on the iprep and jungleflash methods, and each tutorial I read seems to give conflicking information. Not helped by the wealth of information that is out there that is now pretty old. I am assuming alot of the tutorials dated for 2008 probably don't work anymore.

So is there anyone on here who keeps upto date with this sort of stuff and has done either process or can recommend which one is easiest and maybe a few pointers . Any helpful but not quite direct links  to any up to date info would be good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bmd (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd use Jungleflasher. Also, you're probably gonna need some hardware.

It's not illegal to talk about this stuff btw


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, I assume I'm going to need a PCI SATA card with the VIA chipset, don't think my motherboard is VIA based as I remember when building it making sure it was Intel based, but will double check the spec later.

Also, I'm using Ubuntu (linux) on my desktop PC, all of this is Windows based. Got a Windows 7 VM in my Ubuntu machine. I know the ipep stuff wants you to pick your SATA connection which I'm assuming the VM will not detect. I have a 4gb USB stick knocking around as well so will probably try to create a mini XP environment that can boot of that and see how I get on.


----------



## bmd (Feb 25, 2010)

Kerrr-ikey that's a lot of a faff for doing this. Have you got a spare hard drive kicking about that you can dual boot with? 

I've got a Via SATA thing that you can borrow if you like. I've also got the opening tool. Not that they did me any good. I still couldn't get it to recognise the drive and after much fannying on I sent it off somewhere and got it done for £30.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2010)

I've just remembered the mrs old desktop is still upstairs somewhere, that's XP based, so that solves one problem. 

I might just get the card as I'd like to be able to upgrade the firmware as and when necessary, but thanks for the offer.

Just out of curioristy where did you send it, incase this ends up looking like far too much hard work!


----------



## bmd (Feb 25, 2010)

cybershot said:


> I've just remembered the mrs old desktop is still upstairs somewhere, that's XP based, so that solves one problem.
> 
> I might just get the card as I'd like to be able to upgrade the firmware as and when necessary, but thanks for the offer.
> 
> Just out of curioristy where did you send it, incase this ends up looking like far too much hard work!



It was a local place (for local people) so not much use to you unless you're near Middlesbrough. 

Good luck. From recent reading I get the idea that the software is much better and more user-friendly than it was when I tried it.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2010)

Ghost2fitter was mentioned somewhere, looked them up, half an hour away from where I live. emailed him, said I can pop round with it tomorrow, he'll do it on the spot for £20!!

Cool, beats the postal turnaround and me faffing about, and said if i bring a usb pen he'll give me the backups etc so i can upgrade the firmware manually in future if i get the sata card. Would just prefer someone else doing the soldering bit that these v9 lite-on drives require, i'm shite at that sort of thing.

Thanks for help BMD


----------



## haZe36 (Feb 25, 2010)

I had my Samsung drive updated to 1.61 last night to play the latest wave4 games, it was on 1.2 from about 2 years ago.

I know the guy who did it reasonably well through a friend, so he only charged a tenner and gave me a crash course on how to do it myself for future.

He used JungleFlash, which all looked pretty straightforward (once you've done a couple I'd imagine).

I left with a few little gadgets to make the whole process a little easier and with him saying not to worry, it's really hard to fuck it up as long as you're careful.


----------



## bmd (Feb 26, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Ghost2fitter was mentioned somewhere, looked them up, half an hour away from where I live. emailed him, said I can pop round with it tomorrow, he'll do it on the spot for £20!!
> 
> Cool, beats the postal turnaround and me faffing about, and said if i bring a usb pen he'll give me the backups etc so i can upgrade the firmware manually in future if i get the sata card. Would just prefer someone else doing the soldering bit that these v9 lite-on drives require, i'm shite at that sort of thing.
> 
> Thanks for help BMD



Nice one! I'm all for doing these things myself but for £20 you can't go wrong really.


----------

